# It’s official



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

What a perfect day to get his official tag, ID and scarf from Therapy Dog International. Ozzy is officially a TD and can now go make some lives a bit less stressful, Happy and add some smiles.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Congratulations!!!! Good boy!!!! He looks ready, and pretty dashing With his new red scarf!!! Sounds like good times to come!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Congratulations! Accomplishing this speaks very well for Ozzie's temperament and training. May you have many happy and rewarding years of visiting folks in need together!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a wonderful thing to do. Congrats!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you. This will be the most rewarding thing we do together.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

You guys are an inspiration to us slugabeds. Congratulations, he looks so dashing!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you Aly


----------

